# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Закрыть доступ к роутеру?

## Павлик

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста как закрыть доступ к управлению роутером снаружи? Если будет возможность дайте рекомендации конкретно по модели DSL-2520U(BRU/C, Д-линк).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Torvic99

Заходим вот сюда, ищем свою железку и читаем как это сделать. :Rtfm:

----------


## Павлик

*Torvic99*,  Я там был. К сожалению там только прошивка  :Sad:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Torvic99*, Я там был. К сожалению там только прошивка


с устройством должен был идти диск, на нем - документация

----------


## Павлик

*Зайцев Олег*, Всё верно документация на диске имеется, но она на вражеском  :Smiley:  языке.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Зайцев Олег*, Всё верно документация на диске имеется, но она на вражеском  языке.


Значит, придется выучить вражеский

----------


## Павлик

Исчерпывающий ответ  :Smiley: . Но пусть лучше враги учат язык победителей!!!  :Smiley:

----------

